
Who would win if consumers decided the Oscars - wlattner
https://www.civisanalytics.com/blog/consumers-really-think-win-best-picture-oscars-data-science-answer/
======
nanis
This misses an important point: Consumers had to spend money to see the movies
they saw. They formed an opinion, whether the author considers it informed or
not, on where to spend their money. So, if 1,000 paid to see movie A, and only
100 paid to see movie B, there is no reason to assume that if those who
_chose_ to spend their money on A were made to watch B as well, they would
change their votes in large numbers ... regardless of the fun the author had
with discrete choice models and data mining.

